
Ask HN: Who do you realize is time to give up in something? - matysanchez
Hello HN. I have been working on my own company for the past 4 years, at the beginning was really great, a lot of customers, a good amount of growth month over month, but after a while, and because of the crisis of our country, we don&#x27;t have enough money to cover the cost of the company.<p>We have been fighting to be profitable day after day after day for the past 9 months. We have to fire some people on &quot;un-grow&quot; the company to keep it alive, and we have to inject money month after month.<p>I am really tired of this situation, I have another income source, for the past 9 months I keep a positive mind about the business, dreaming with the new good times, but that didn&#x27;t happen and don&#x27;t seems to happen soon.<p>I like to think if I give up right now, maybe I am losing the chance of my life, this business gives me a lot of connections, lots of friends, allow me to travel and learn a ton about business, technology, e-commerce and more, that is why I don&#x27;t want to leave all our hard work.<p>Have you ever lived a similar situation? How do you manage? Do you regret it?<p>I am so anxious right now I can&#x27;t even sleep at night.<p>Thanks for your time and answers in advance.
======
through
A chance of a lifetime that has not materialized versus a world of
uncertainty? Broken hope is a burden to wellbeing. Stay there and risk your
mental health (anxiety), or do the latter: stay safe, be wise and leave
responsibly.

------
pplonski86
You always have ups and downs. Always. You need to ask yourself, do you have
satisfaction from your work? Is it challanging you? Do you have other
alternatives that can be interesting and challanging? Stay strong and think
how to recover from hard situation. Good luck and all the best!

